# alternative to aspirin



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi there, 
After having blood tests at the recurrent miscarriage unit at st Marys I have been advised to start baby aspirin with my Prognova tablets, the 'problem' i have is that when i take Aspirin, after a few days i start to pass blood in my faeces, not a lot but my stomach doesn't cope well with it, could i bypass the stomach & take it as a supository instead? or is there an alternative i could use to 'thin' the blood slightly- even a herbal solution ? 
any advice is greatly appreciated
thanks v much
Em


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Sorry to hear about recurrent miscarriage problems   The evidence is that aspirin 75mg is helpful in these situations and I don't know if anything else that has been proven to help so other blood thining drugs or herbal solutions wouldn't be advised. Do you still get stomach upset even on low dose? or is it the painkilling doses 300mg+ that give you the side effects? Taking aspirin with a full meal can help to minimise direct stomach irritation but the ulceration of the stomach lining is caused by a different mechanism so using suppositories doesn't prevent this I'm afraid. You can take other drugs to help protect the stomach lining when on aspirin e.g. omeprazole or lansoprazole. I'd speak to the clinic about this and see if they can help or prescribe something to treat the aspirin side effects.

Hope this makes sense and helps?
Maz x


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi there, thanks for your reply, a couple of years ago i thought i was pg and took daily 75mg tab and after 4 days started to pass blood, at that dosage i dont feel the stomach irritiaton it's just was a bit of a shock to see it. , i was talking meds with my denist, & told me that for every aspirin taken you can lose 5mm of blood , another person told me to disolve it in milk. The hos told me that when the pg is cnfmd and i start Heparin injections i can ease off the aspirin, so i'm going to persevere & take with food because honestly i dont want to take too many pills while TTC.
thanks so much for your advice
best wishes em x


----------

